# Lots of Pictures Pleeeeeeze



## CJay (Mar 23, 2008)

To all you lucky people picking up your GTRs over the coming weeks :thumbsup: Pleeze post up lots of pictures of your R35s :clap::smokin:

It will keep me going for the next 5 months when I get mine 

Thanks to Ben / Robby and others along the way for bringing there GTRs down the ACE ..... fed my fix :smokin::thumbsup:

It would of been a longer Years wait otherwise :blahblah:

CJ


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

I'll be posting


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

I dont have anywhere to put pictures but if someone else can help I'll be happy to share!


----------



## evoscott (Apr 13, 2008)

is there anyone from scotland getting there this weekend


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

evoscott said:


> is there anyone from scotland getting there this weekend



Nope...........9th for me.


----------



## evoscott (Apr 13, 2008)

ANDYR35 said:


> Nope...........9th for me.


nice what colour you getting? where bout in scotland are you:bowdown1:


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

evoscott said:


> nice what colour you getting? where bout in scotland are you:bowdown1:



Getting the DMG Premium one.

am just outside Glasgow.


----------



## B19KAL (Aug 23, 2007)

evoscott said:


> is there anyone from scotland getting there this weekend


Hey Evo Scott, im from Glasgow as well. Whens your car due & what colour you getting?

Kal


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

WoREoD said:


> I dont have anywhere to put pictures but if someone else can help I'll be happy to share!


i asume you mean a host for your pictures so you can get the url for the pictures to show on here ?

try photobucket
Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket

its easy to use , just sign up with them .

if you get any issue doing it then just ask or just email the pics to me and i will post them up for you but you should be able to do it your self with photobucket :thumbsup:


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

don't forget to get some girls on the car as well


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

Robbie J said:


> don't forget to get some girls on the car as well


yeah girls that are as light as a feather and dont have sharp points on them , heels ect....etc....:nervous:

thats easy then naked models


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

OK stand in front then.....


you know when you drive it you WILL get stone chips

R


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

Robbie J said:


> OK stand in front then.....
> 
> 
> you know when you drive it you WILL get stone chips
> ...


lol first reading that just put a image in my head as if you was saying put the girls in front while driving along as you would get stone chips as well , 

bad me :chairshot
i dont mow people down , honest 

:chuckle:


----------



## evoscott (Apr 13, 2008)

B19KAL said:


> Hey Evo Scott, im from Glasgow as well. Whens your car due & what colour you getting?
> 
> Kal


black edition in white coming july:thumbsup:

what bout you? . where in glasgow you from?


----------



## evoscott (Apr 13, 2008)

WoREoD said:


> I dont have anywhere to put pictures but if someone else can help I'll be happy to share!


come on get them up


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks for the guide. I've joined PB and here is a test of my effort.....

ComingSoon :: In the Back! picture by WoREoD - Photobucket


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

Sorry for the test guys - just trying to prepare to post this week....


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

WoREoD said:


> Thanks for the guide. I've joined PB and here is a test of my effort.....
> 
> ComingSoon :: In the Back! picture by WoREoD - Photobucket


That's me in the green jumper, with the missus

Lol


----------



## CJay (Mar 23, 2008)

Robbie J said:


> don't forget to get some girls on the car as well


As much as I like the Ladies ...... I am more than Happy for you guys picking up your GTRS over the next few weeks / months to post just pictures of your New GTRs unclutterd without any distractions :smokin: lol (Sad Git I Know) 

So lots of piccies of exteriors / Interiors especially Black Edition because thats what im getting in September :clap:

And any feedback / 1st impression of how car was presented by your Dealer.

Thanks in anticipation :bowdown1:

CJ


----------



## CJay (Mar 23, 2008)

evoscott said:


> black edition in white coming july:thumbsup:
> 
> what bout you? . where in glasgow you from?


DITTO ....such good Taste


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

WoREoD said:


> Sorry for the test guys - just trying to prepare to post this week....


Anyone know why this picture didn't upload into the post? Ta.....


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

right click on the pic

copy the props IE http://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww297/WoREoD/ComingSoon/DSC00376_copy.jpg

paste into the picture link button (yellow with mountains on)










you had extra stuff in it http://s729.photobucket.com/albums/ww297/WoREoD/ComingSoon/?action=view&current=DSC00376_copy.jpg&newest=1[/IMG

should be [IMG]http://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww297/WoREoD/ComingSoon/DSC00376_copy.jpg[/IMG

I took the extra bracket off so you can see it


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks. I posted the link from the IE address so thats where I went wrong. See you all soon.......


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

Another test - hopefully the final one....

What might have been nice to order


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

I wonder who took that photo of you John?:smokin:That was a great evening organised by Marshalls...

Looking forward to some photos of mine and yours tomorrow:thumbsup:


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

What did Murray Walker think of the GT-R?


----------



## evoscott (Apr 13, 2008)

WoREoD said:


> Another test - hopefully the final one....
> 
> What might have been nice to order


is that a photo shop or someone painted it


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

not sure about yellow on the GTR, but it looked OK on the Z

prefer my performance Nissans in gun metal


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

evoscott said:


> is that a photo shop or someone painted it


Quick Photoshop! Not sure you can do wraps in metallic colours.....


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

Off the transporter and ready for PDI....


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

whats the front number plate fixing like?


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

Robbie J said:


> whats the front number plate fixing like?


There is no holder (brick!) fixed to the car. Marshalls will deliver with the plates fixed with lots of double sided tape.......


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Why is my June/July delivery Titanium GTR sitting at Marshalls???


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

charles charlie said:


> Why is my June/July delivery Titanium GTR sitting at Marshalls???


It might have done a few miles by June! Here's another pic..... not much variety I'm afraid - camera ran out of battery!










Beside, that's a Premium edition with the much more sophisticated wheels than that nasty Black edition......


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Just the run in miles hopefully!


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Robbie J said:


> whats the front number plate fixing like?


like this


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Urrrrrrrrrggggghhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I want my GTR NOWWWW!

Jeez, this wait is killing me...!


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

like the US cars...

No excuse to use small plates like JDM, anybody going for the tow hook plate?


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

Black Edition Wheels...

Showroom car....









Customer car...


----------



## michaelsk (Jul 18, 2007)

:clap: more picture

only a few months to wait


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

Robbie J said:


> like the US cars...
> 
> No excuse to use small plates like JDM, anybody going for the tow hook plate?


I've ordered a stick-on front plate but not sure whether to take the chance and use it. Anyone got one and had aggro as a result?


----------



## CJay (Mar 23, 2008)

What a Beautiful GTR :clap::thumbsup:

Thanks for the Piccies ...only 5 painful months to go, and then :squintdan :smokin:

CJ


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

WoREoD said:


> I've ordered a stick-on front plate but not sure whether to take the chance and use it. Anyone got one and had aggro as a result?




Now that we have real UK cars to look at I am going to see how it's fixed and what it looks like. Want also to see what the Dealer fit parking sensors look like.

Will then make decision on number plate, expectation is that I will go with a stick on. Assume the standard plate mounting requires holes drilled in the bumper?

Any of the early guys got pictures or views on number plates or parking sensors?


Rich


----------



## bigfra (Jan 19, 2008)

WoREoD said:


> It might have done a few miles by June! Here's another pic..... not much variety I'm afraid - camera ran out of battery!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is your car a UK spec car? Im only asking as i thought the calipers were going to be red and say NISSAN instead of BREMBO


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

These are uk cars


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

On non-SatNav cars you get gold Brembos with red lettering. On SatNav cars you must wait and see. Tyres are defnitely Dunlops.

Front reg-plate fixing instructions say use double-sided tape and then drill two holes and rivet them. After discussion with the Race Academy people there seems to be concensus that the tape is enough. I specifically asked for my car not to have holes drilled in it!!


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

WoREoD said:


> On non-SatNav cars you get gold Brembos with red lettering. On SatNav cars you must wait and see.


:chuckle:


----------



## rblvjenkins (Mar 8, 2008)

WoREoD said:


> It might have done a few miles by June! Here's another pic..... not much variety I'm afraid - camera ran out of battery!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have to disagree - I think the "nasty" Black edition wheels (that I get in May on my DMG Black Edition) look great having seen them in Geneva, and your pictures only bear this out.

Still, if you like brown cars...

As long as we're all happy....:chuckle:

Thanks for the pics anyway, and keep 'em coming, particularly Black Edition DMG!!!!


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

rblvjenkins said:


> I have to disagree - I think the "nasty" Black edition wheels (that I get in May on my DMG Black Edition) look great having seen them in Geneva, and your pictures only bear this out.
> 
> Still, if you like brown cars...
> 
> ...



Titanuim ist by far the best color,looked the best in the race academy in real,black looked boring,white is boring(as 50% of all GTR´s will be white),titanuim looks great in the flesh.....just on pictures it looks sh*te:chuckle:


----------



## turbobungle (Mar 18, 2008)

Here's a couple of no. plate fixing options:

















And for those worrying about stick on ones, don't! There are so few police on the roads these days they'll never see you! They rely on scameras instead! I get away with this!


----------



## rblvjenkins (Mar 8, 2008)

Make sure you leave room for a speedgun jammer close to the number plate.

BTW - if all of us liked exactly the same colour and spec how bloody boring would it be....MORE PICS PLEASE


----------



## CJay (Mar 23, 2008)

turbobungle said:


> Here's a couple of no. plate fixing options:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your Lucky with the Number Plate :bowdown1: Ive been pulled over both on my Bike for a single line Number plate and told Remove it not allowed and too small and on my Supra I had very similar to you and was told the same after they turned around after facing me coming the other way and blue lights flashing told me the ANPR didnt pick up my plate becasue it was too small ...another correction notice but no points :chuckle:

CJ


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

EvolutionVI said:


> Titanuim ist by far the best color,looked the best in the race academy in real,black looked boring,white is boring(as 50% of all GTR´s will be white),titanuim looks great in the flesh.....just on pictures it looks sh*te:chuckle:


The day I was at Nurburg it was rainy and Titanium looked very dull. On sunny or dark (night) pictures it looks great!! Ah well with delivery in June/July too late to chanch my choice. Since it is raing too bllody often here Titanium probably not right for me anyway. Liked the pics of the black edition in daylight a lot better than the previous pics I have seen.


----------



## BigNige (Jun 1, 2008)

Brilliant pictures! Keep them coming! Nice to see the black edition wheels.
Someone post a silver black edition currently in the UK please...


----------



## Mo_GTR (Mar 13, 2009)

Popped into Middlehurst on the way home from work......10 GTRs getting prepped for collection!! All the colours options were there.......the Titanium Grey looked awesome!! :thumbsup:


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

BigNige said:


> Brilliant pictures! Keep them coming! Nice to see the black edition wheels.
> Someone post a silver black edition currently in the UK please...


Marshall's demonstrator is Silver and I suspect a Black Edition. Although I saw it when I was there it hadn't been PDI'd but I'll ask about it again this evening. (Dont expect a quick response though as I'm staying overnight for my 07:29 appointment!).

More pics as soon as I can...


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

All showroom demonstrators are black editions.

Some dealers have a road demo as well - these are likely to be premium editions so that an easy comparison can be made.

D


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Do all dealers have their demos in place now I wonder??


----------



## calumski (Feb 26, 2008)

Black edition wheels are not as "Halfords" as I had feared... thankfully. Just like an extra layer of smoked lacquer really.

The photos also put to rest another of my concerns... I had heard that the Series-II R35 would have "Nissan" on the calipers rather than "Brembo". Obviously not for the UK cars though :thumbsup:


----------



## CJay (Mar 23, 2008)

calumski said:


> Black edition wheels are not as "Halfords" as I had feared... thankfully. Just like an extra layer of smoked lacquer really.
> 
> The photos also put to rest another of my concerns... I had heard that the Series-II R35 would have "Nissan" on the calipers rather than "Brembo". Obviously not for the UK cars though :thumbsup:


Not sure but I think you will find that Sat Nav (Sept 09 on) cars will arrive with Nissan branded Brake calipers showing Nissan in large letters and Brembo in small underneath..........................anyone no any different ?????? If you have an earlier car then it looks like you will get what you want :thumbsup:

CJ


----------



## calumski (Feb 26, 2008)

July 09 for me ... (breathes sigh of relief!)


----------



## BigNige (Jun 1, 2008)

WoREoD said:


> Marshall's demonstrator is Silver and I suspect a Black Edition. Although I saw it when I was there it hadn't been PDI'd but I'll ask about it again this evening. (Dont expect a quick response though as I'm staying overnight for my 07:29 appointment!).
> 
> More pics as soon as I can...


That would be great if you could, I really want to see a UK pic of the car I have ordered!


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

BigNige said:


> That would be great if you could, I really want to see a UK pic of the car I have ordered!


Sorry mate - phoned to check and its a Silver / Premium !


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

WoREoD said:


> Sorry mate - phoned to check and its a Silver / Premium !


Thats my spec - please get the photo! :thumbsup:

D


----------



## Paul T (Jan 6, 2008)

sumo69 said:


> Thats my spec - please get the photo! :thumbsup:
> 
> D


Mine too Roll on June...


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

Paul T said:


> Mine too Roll on June...


Mine too. Roll on June, or July, or.... well let's hope June!


----------



## calumski (Feb 26, 2008)

Are the 2009 Premium Edition wheels _*exactly *_the same as 2008 Black Edition ... or is there a change there too?


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

calumski said:


> Are the 2009 Premium Edition wheels _*exactly *_the same as 2008 Black Edition ... or is there a change there too?


That's what we've been led to believe.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

supraman said:


> That's what we've been led to believe.


they are; I am looking at them now


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

Zed Ed said:


> they are; I am looking at them now


Ha ha! Show off. 

Congratulations by the way! :thumbsup: What on earth are you doing online when you could be out driving?

I was just about to post something to you on the other thread. You've gone for the same spec as me and it looks great. Did you get to see a DMG with the black wheels? I reckon you've made the right choice, but I'd like to compare them in the flesh. Did any other colours look as good?


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

supraman said:


> Ha ha! Show off.
> 
> Congratulations by the way! :thumbsup: What on earth are you doing online when you could be out driving?
> 
> I was just about to post something to you on the other thread. You've gone for the same spec as me and it looks great. Did you get to see a DMG with the black wheels? I reckon you've made the right choice, but I'd like to compare them in the flesh.


I'd love to be out in the car but wife just about due to give birth, so even getting a pass to go and get the car was a political tightrope:chuckle:

I changed from black black, and I'd have to say I think the car looks much better in grey ( which shows the shape) and with a bit of differentiation on the wheels ( which you get with the smoke alloys)

Black black car in my dealers showroom, and it just cemented for me, that I was right to go with grey.

Personal choice obviously


----------

